# Mobile One 10W30



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

I had my first oil change today. I asked them if they would put Mobil 1 5W30in and they said OK. When I was paying the bill I noticed that it said 6.0 @ 6.38 /unit Mobile one 10W30. I immediately said this wasn't 5W30. They said 10W30 is within the manufacturer's spec's and "this isn't the Artic." I then asked if it was synthetic and they said yes. I was not particulary happy with this but perhaps this is OK. This is the dealer I purchased the car from and they did allow me to get Pedderson Struts (I paid difference in price) though. Am I OK with this - 10W30? or am I not? Thanks for any advice. (Because this dealer has a great reputation I'm overlooking a lot of things, e.g., advice to use regular gas of which I use premium as the manual says, don't change oil until 3,000 miles of which I changed at 1,995, and waiting 2 hours for the oil change.)


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

I always use Mobile 1 10-30 glad to hear dealer does too 5-30 to thin for Florida IMO :seeya:


----------



## tamerlane57 (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks for the fast reply. Makes me feel much better. I live near Cincinnati, Ohio.


----------



## UdnUdnGTO (Jan 30, 2006)

tamerlane57 said:


> I had my first oil change today. I asked them if they would put Mobil 1 5W30in and they said OK. When I was paying the bill I noticed that it said 6.0 @ 6.38 /unit Mobile one 10W30. I immediately said this wasn't 5W30. They said 10W30 is within the manufacturer's spec's and "this isn't the Artic." I then asked if it was synthetic and they said yes. I was not particulary happy with this but perhaps this is OK. This is the dealer I purchased the car from and they did allow me to get Pedderson Struts (I paid difference in price) though. Am I OK with this - 10W30? or am I not? Thanks for any advice. (Because this dealer has a great reputation I'm overlooking a lot of things, e.g., advice to use regular gas of which I use premium as the manual says, don't change oil until 3,000 miles of which I changed at 1,995, and waiting 2 hours for the oil change.)


With the nature of synthetics, all 10w30 will do is decrease your gas mileage. It is a thicker oil, and synthetics don't react to byproducts of combustion like dino. In Ohio? Put it this way. I use Amzoil 0w30 in Kansas. Gas mileage is great. My wife's Jeep, the european diesel uses 0w40 in it. You might want to do a little research before you walk away happy. Your dealer is messing with you. IMO


----------



## GOGOGTO (Aug 25, 2006)

I use 5w30 Mobil 1 but in the owners manual it says that 10w30 is fine..


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

In test after test Mobil 1 10w-30 comes out at the bottom end of the synthetic 10w oils. It is almost thin enough to be a 5w. Subdriver can tell you the real story there. My guess is if it gets below 0 you might want to let the car warm up some. 
I started getting some slight wetness on my main seal in my LS1 with 0w synthetic. The speed shop where I got the car tuned told me to try going back to a 5 or preferably a 10w. He said he had seen similar problems before from 0w in LS1 engines. I put the 10w in and didn't have anymore leaks.


----------



## pickinfights (Oct 3, 2006)

I run 5W30. But I do live in Wisconsin.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I've heard the 5w30 is recommended. Spins faster, better gas miles. If I wasn't running Mobil 1, then maybe 10W30. Seems I read somewhere the manufacturer recommends due to some sort of valley design in the LS2. (May stand to be corrected) but I have heard many door slammers at the track state the 5W is better for quick rev's. I guess it depends on where you live and temperature.:cool


----------



## gofastlass (Nov 1, 2006)

*confused*

Ok, I live in Arizona, the dealer did not use synthetic oil on my last change so I had them re do the whole thing, they apologized, of course. I now want to do my own changes as the trust is for sure gone..What do I use? it says on the cap 5W synthetic mobil 1.Do I trust that or not?:confused


----------



## bg2m8o (Jul 25, 2006)

Yes. TRUST Use the correct oil every time. M1 5w or 10w is fine. Make sure you use oil that conforms to the GM spec. Check your little white book in the glove box.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

tamerlane57 said:


> I had my first oil change today. I asked them if they would put Mobil 1 5W30in and they said OK. When I was paying the bill I noticed that it said 6.0 @ 6.38 /unit Mobile one 10W30. I immediately said this wasn't 5W30. They said 10W30 is within the manufacturer's spec's and "this isn't the Artic." I then asked if it was synthetic and they said yes. I was not particulary happy with this but perhaps this is OK. This is the dealer I purchased the car from and they did allow me to get Pedderson Struts (I paid difference in price) though. Am I OK with this - 10W30? or am I not? Thanks for any advice. (Because this dealer has a great reputation I'm overlooking a lot of things, e.g., advice to use regular gas of which I use premium as the manual says, don't change oil until 3,000 miles of which I changed at 1,995, and waiting 2 hours for the oil change.)


Dealers are notorious for saying they put Mobil 1 in and then forget to write it on the ticket or inform the tech. I've caught several different dealers in this lie several times. No rhyme or reason, except I'll say the larger the dealer and the more impersonal the service the greater chance of this happening has been my experience. That being said, 10W30 vs. 5W30 in a synthetic isn't going to make a squat bit of difference. I suggest in the future to change your own oil or take it to an independent shop. Avoid the dealer at all cost except for warranty claims.


----------



## aintmisbehavinn (Feb 9, 2006)

I make sure by keeping the oil fill in sight. They haven't screwed up yet.


----------



## whoisthepac (Nov 5, 2006)

What if I don't know what they used before I bought it? I got it with 33K. I'm thinking a semi synthetic 5/30 to keep my cost low on the oil changes? I need to get one now that I'm at 37K and i'm not sure, I need ideas, anyone?


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

whoisthepac said:


> What if I don't know what they used before I bought it? I got it with 33K. I'm thinking a semi synthetic 5/30 to keep my cost low on the oil changes? I need to get one now that I'm at 37K and i'm not sure, I need ideas, anyone?


Regardless of what may have been used in the past you should go with what
the Oil Filler cap says. Use synthetic 5 or 10W30. Reducing the cost of an
oil change should not even be factored in the decision process. Brand of synthetics, sure. But not whether or not to use it. :seeya:


----------



## whoisthepac (Nov 5, 2006)

does it really say fully synthetic? I didn't know that, thanks man. i'll handle that today, anyone else think that post about mobil 1 being crappy true?


----------

